

Sergey Brin: 'We screwed up' on Street View Wi-Fi grab - pier0
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2010/05/19/sergey_brin_on_street_view_wifi_data_gathering/

======
takrupp
Nice to see Sergey taking the credit on this. In reality, I think it speaks to
geek think: "Why not collect all of the wifi data out there since you are
trolling the streets anyways? Who cares what the application is for this, but
more data is good."

At some point, you need to hire some paranoid guy to run everything by and
then take his word with a grain of salt. A quick check with anyone running a
64-bit encryption key on his DD-WRT hacked router would be able to tell you
that a lot of people are going to freak when you tell them your network has
been logged by the largest info aggregater this side of the NSA.

